# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm sau chuyến du lịch bụi 3 ngày ở Mũi Né - Du lịch Mũi Né

## hangnt

*Chuyến đi hoàn toàn ngẫu hứng, việc nhà thu xếp ổn, phone hỏi xe: có chổ tốt, theo giờ mình muốn, hỏi phòng trọ cũng có luôn! Vậy là lục tục xếp túi, ba lô rồi 5 giờ sau: Lên đường!* 

Lần du lịch này cho tôi biết bao nhiêu kinh nghiệm xương máu, chắc chắn rằng các chuyến sau sẽ hoàn hảo hơn nhiều các bạn à  Đi một ngày học một sàng khôn quả là không sai tý nào.

*Phương tiện đi:*

Không chỉ riêng Mũi Né, Hòn Rơm mà bài này có giá trị nếu bạn đi tới Nha Trang luôn.
Xe thì nhiều lắm, tại trung tâm thành phố: Bạn tới khu Phạm Ngũ Lão (Phố tây ba lô) có các xe Open bus như (Xem trang Các Cty Xe Khách, Open bus).

Tôi không ghi giờ giấc khởi hành vì thật tế hiện nay: các xe tăng chuyến theo mùa - Trong dịp hè, cuối tuần hay ngày lễ sẽ có thêm nhiều chuyến tăng cường vào các giờ giấc khác nhau. Để biết và đặt chổ, bạn chỉ cần phone cho họ một nhát là xong ngay. Giá đổ đồng TP HCM - Mũi Né - Hòn Rơm hiện nay là 90 ngàn/người/một lượt.

*Lưu ý:*

- Nhiều hãng xe không chỉ tới Mũi Né, Hòn Rơm mà còn chạy thẳng tới Nha Trang. Hi, coi chừng ngủ quên trên xe sẽ tới bến cuối luôn đó nghen!

- Nếu bạn đi các chuyến đêm, tới Mũi Né vào lúc.. 1 giờ đêm thì có 2 phương án (nếu nhà trọ, nhà nghỉ xa):
Vì giờ này ngoài đường không một bóng người ngoài các ông xe ôm - Gan một tý thì bạn trả giá và họ chở đến nơi mình muốn. Thật ra cũng không cần quá e ngại: tác giả từng tới 1 giờ đêm, bước ít bước để bỏ bớt "đuôi" xe ôm rồi đi xế ôm từ chợ tới Gành Mũi Né với giá 10 ngàn, chở 3.
Nếu "sợ ma": bạn kêu tài xế cho xuống ngay các văn phòng của xe Open bus bạn đã đi, nơi này có người (nhân viên) và ghế ngồi để bạn chờ... sáng.

- Xe Tâm Hạnh hơi cũ, nếu là tôi thì tôi không đặt TH vào diện chọn lựa đầu tiên.

- Đa số các xe nêu trên đều có thể dừng bất kỳ chổ này (trên tuyến) để bạn xuống. Việc này giúp bạn không phải đi bộ quá nhiều hay tốn tiền xe ôm để tới nhà nghỉ, KS. Bạn hãy nói trước với lơ xe hay tài xế - Có thể họ sẽ hỏi trước khi bạn hỏi đấy: tốt cho khách cũng để nâng cao chất lượng cạnh tranh mà.

- Loại xe có giường nằm, WC... khá tiện lợi: xe ít ghé các điểm nghỉ hơn vì khách không cần xuống giải quyết "bầu tâm sự" nên bạn uống nước thoải mái. Giường có thể kéo lên hạ xuống, nếu đi đường dài thì tuyệt vời.



Bàu sen
*Phương tiện về:*

Y như list ở trên có ghi bến và ĐT của nhà xe tại Mũi Né, Hòn Rơm, bạn hãy phone trước cho nhà xe khi muốn về.
Tại Hòn Rơm, Nhà thờ Tin Lành Mũi Né (góc đường Huỳnh Tấn Phát - Huỳnh Thúc Kháng) hay khu Hàm Tiến: thậm chí bạn có thể chờ, lựa và... ngoắc xe dù không đặt vé trước, nếu còn chổ: họ sẽ đón bạn ngay. Nguyên do vì khách có thể xuống các trạm trước nên trống chổ. Tôi từng lên xe Phương Nam tại ngay nhà thờ Tin Lành (chổ này có quán ăn - nhà chờ của Tâm Hạnh) về thành phố HCM. Xe giường nằm, toilet sạch sẽ với giá 90 ngàn, phẻ! Tới Sài gòn còn đề nghị họ cho xuống ngay bến xe buýt tại Hàm Nghi nữa chứ, khỏi phải đi bộ xa.

*Phương tiện đi lại*

- Xe nhà: Với một số nhà xe (ví dụ như Tâm Hạnh), bạn có thể gởi theo xe gắn máy. Họ sẽ để nó trong hầm xe nếu còn chổ, cước cũng không cao. Đây là phương tiện tuyệt với để bạn "quần nát" cả Bình Thuận đấy.

- Xe buýt: Mũi Né có xe buýt Suối Cát chạy từ Phan Thiết tới khu Hàm Tiến (Nguyễn Đình Chiểu) - Mũi Né (Huỳnh Thúc Kháng - Hồ Xuân Hương - Tinh lộ 706) tới tận Hòn Rơm. Giá vé từ 4 đến 7 ngàn (nếu từ Phan Thiết).
Xe buýt dừng theo bến, bến có bảng, có những vạch vôi màu vàng nằm chéo trên đường. Nếu bạn đang trên đường 706 mới mở chạy theo ven biển: bạn có thể ngoắc để họ dừng đón bạn; còn trong nội ô thì không bao giờ xe buýt dừng bậy đâu.

- Xe ôm: Tùy xa gần, với lộ trình gần, chở 2 thì có thể tương đương hay nhỉnh hơn một tý so với xe buýt; đường xa thì xe buýt rẻ hơn. Bạn cứ ngã giá thoải mái, không sao cả.

- Lô ca chân: Đi bộ cũng là một cái thú đấy, nó giúp bạn thấy rõ hơn, thâm nhập sâu hơn vào cảnh quan, cuộc sống chung quanh bạn. Tuy nhiên bạn cần biết lộ trình mình đi sẽ dài bao nhiêu để lượng sức:
# Nếu tính từ TT Tắm bùn khoáng khu Hàm Tiến đến Nhà thờ Tin Lành là 8.5Km, đến chợ thêm 200m nữa.
# Từ chợ tới Suối Hồng là 2.2 Km, tới đồi Cát thêm 100m nữa.
# Từ Gành Mũi Né tới đồi Cát là 2.8 Km, tới Hòn Rơm thêm 3.5Km.
# Từ Gành tới bùng binh bưu điện là 1.4Km, tới chợ thêm 300m nữa.
Nói chung: nếu trời mát, thích đi bộ thì đi tới đâu cũng đến cả. Bạn chỉ cần mang giày dép nhẹ, nước uống là cứ thẳng tiến thôi.

- Thuê xe: So với các nơi khác (ví dụ như Nha Trang, Đà Lạt) thì dịch vụ thuê xe này tại Mũi Né không phổ biến bằng. Tuy nhiên bạn vẫn có thể thuê xe gắn máy tại khu Hàm Tiến, Hòn Rơm. Giá không cao (khoảng 150ngàn/ngày), thế giấy tờ cá nhân - bạn hỏi ngay tại điểm trú ngụ.

*Ở đâu:*

Vì đây là dạng du lịch bụi, tự túc nên tôi không đề cập tới các resort, khách sạn mắc tiền. Trong thực tế hiện tại thì các bạn có thể kiếm cho mình phòng trọ, nhà nghỉ với các tiện nghi như toilet trong phòng, quạt, truyền hình cáp với giá chỉ từ 150 - 250ngàn/ngày. Thấp hơn nữa là lều: giá thuê ngày chỉ 70 đến 80 ngàn với toilet chung (khá sạch sẽ), tắm nước nghọt miễn phí ở khu vực Hòn Rơm.Hòn Rơm là khu vực tập trung các bạn trẻ, gia đình đông vui và là nơi ình xèo nhất kể cả ăn uống nhưng với người thích yên tĩnh thì nơi này xô bồ.

Tại ngay khu cao cấp Hàm Tiến cũng thế: song song với đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu ven biển là các resort - khách sạn cao cấp nhưng nếu tinh ý bạn cũng tìm thấy các nhà nghỉ với giá chỉ 200 ngàn/ngày. Khu vực này có nhiều khách nước ngoài, nếu bạn thích luyện thêm ngoại ngữ thì bạn có thể thuê phòng ở đây -



Nếu muốn giá rẻ hơn nữa: bạn tìm những phòng nghỉ đối điện bên kia đường > phía không có mặt tiền biển có những phòng chỉ 100 ngàn, tiện nghi vẫn đủ; chỉ có ra biển xa hơn một tý vì phải băng qua đường. Không hề gì, tour bụi mà bạn, rẻ vẫn phẻ hơn. À, ở diện này cần hỏi trước chủ phòng trọ để biết đường xuống biển gần nhất nhé: thường thì ta sẽ "tắm ké", "tắm lụi" (nếu không muốn mua vé) biển của các các KS phía biển nếu nằm xa các đường dân sinh ra bãi.

Hi, tác giả đã từng tỉnh như Ăng lê xuống biển qua cổng một resort cao cấp. Thật ra thì biển là của chung chứ chả riêng ai cả, họ thuê đất kinh doanh ven biển chứ có thuê bờ biển bao giờ?

Với các đôi tình nhân hay những người thích yên tĩnh thì Gành mũi Né là điểm đến. Khu này vắng khách du lịch, ít nhà nghỉ, không khách sạn (Siva resort làm chưa xong). Phòng 2 người tại Gành có giá 250 ngàn/ngày mùa cao điểm (toilet nơi này cáu bẩn lắm nghen) - Phòng máy lạnh 350ngàn, sạch sẽ hơn vì xây sau - Cạnh đó có nhà nghỉ thuộc khu du lịch Thiên Hà - Thiên Thảo rộng lớn nhưng ít khách, vắng như chùa bà đanh, giá có thể rẻ hơn. Khu vực này không có dịch vụ cho thuê lều ngoại trừ bạn có lều riêng.
Riêng tại khu vực Hòn Rơm 2 (từ khu hòn Rơm chạy tới thêm 2Km nữa) trước kia nhiều nơi xây dựng dỡ dang thì nay đã khá hoàn chỉnh với các resort, nhà nghỉ, khu dã ngoại cùng biển rất sạch, bạn thử một lần đến xem!




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*

----------


## hangnt

*Ăn gì:*

Ăn thì đương nhiên trong chợ Mũi Né là rẻ và phong phú nhất, giá 10 đến 15 ngàn/ tô, dĩa. Đoạn đường Hồ Xuân Hương có nhiều hàng bình dân bán cho dân địa phương thức ăn sáng với giá như trên với nhiều món như cơm sườn, mì Quảng, phở, hủ tiếu, bánh xèo mini (2 ngàn/cái)... à, đoạn này thường bán cho người dân địa phương - dân Mũi Né thích vị ngọt, nếu bạn không quen sẽ thấy các món mặn đều giống như... chè đó nghen!

Tại bùng binh bưu điện, góc đường HXH - Huỳnh Thúc Kháng có khu ăn đêm bán đủ thứ từ phở, gỏi cuốn, hột vịt lộn (5 ngàn/trứng - tặng thêm đồ chua, tỏi ngâm), mì, kem, sinh tố... với giá bình dân. Có quán cà phê Sương uống một ly cà phê đá giá 6 ngàn, hương vị tuyệt vời nhớ mãi - trà đá tráng miệng nơi này cũng thơm nồng khó quên.


Ăn chơi ăn vặt ngay bờ biển thì nhiều lắm tại hòn rơm. Khu này cho dù bạn không có thuê phòng ốc gì tại đó nhưng cứ điềm nhiên bước qua các cổng nhà nghỉ, KS... để xuống bãi. Ghế đá, ghế bố miễn phí ngồi ngắm biển nhưng thức ăn, bia bọt thì cao hơn cái chợ "bình dân" trên bãi cát.


Chợ này kéo dài hàng trăm thước trên bãi biển, bán hà rầm từ đồ giải khát, cà phê... đến các loại bún, mì, mực, ghẹ, sò Điệp. Món ăn nước thì phổ biến nhất là bún riêu miệt Bình Thuận. Món này không có mảng riêu cua như ở thành phố mà được thay thế bằng các loại chả cá, giò heo. Nếu khéo chọn lựa chổ: bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một tô chất lượng chỉ với giá 15 ngàn, thậm chí 10 ngàn cũng khá ngon.

*Chơi ở đâu:*

Không kể các bãi biển thì các nơi sau bạn nên đến:

Suối Hồng - Nằm ngay góc đường tỉnh lộ 706B, đường 706, mé biển; đối diện bên kia là đồi cát. Nơi này bạn sẽ thích và tiếc vì một khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt vời được tạo hóa ban tặng để cho con người... phá hủy!

Suối Hồng là một con suối thiên nhiên trong rừng phi lao, rừng dương dày đặc với dòng nước trong trong đôi khi nhuộm màu đỏ của đất chảy quanh năm ra biển (dĩ nhiên là mùa kiệt thì ít nước, nó chỉ còn một lạch nhỏ), ven bờ suối là những nhũ sa, đá cát bị thiên nhiên xói mòn tạo nên vô vàn các rãnh nhỏ từ trên xuống dưới. Nhũ sa có màu đẹp khó tả được, đỏ đỏ cam cam y như màu đất tại nơi ấy.

Đáng tiếc là do không được quản lý tốt, suối Hồng đang bị tàn phá do dân địa phương lẫn du khách. Nhiều nhũ sa bị khắc tên, đạp đổ (đá cát mềm mà), rác vương vãi nhìn tiếc đứt cả ruột. Một kiệt tác thiên nhiên, nó vẫn đẹp nhưng chữ "đẹp" này sẽ mất hẳn trong một thời gian ngắn nếu suối Hồng vẫn còn bị Bình Thuận bỏ bê như bây giờ.

Đồi cát - Còn có tên gọi là "Đồi cát bay", nơi này nằm ngay bên trái tỉnh lộ 706 đối diện biển. Đồi cát trải dài nhiều cây số với màu cát đỏ cam, luôn thay đổi thiên hình vạn trạng. Tuần này bạn leo lên và thấy chổ này là đồi cao nhất nhưng chỉ một tuần sau thì nơi khác sẽ là đỉnh cao nhất đấy.


Dưới thấp tĩnh lặng nhưng gió rất mạnh khi bạn lên cao. Tại các điểm cao nhất: gió vi vút bên tai, vạt áo hay dây đeo túi xách của bạn run giật phành phạch; gió cuốn cát bay lửng lơ trên đồi như một màn sương mỏng, quất vào bắp chuối rát cả chân  luôn đấy. Thích trượt thì thuê miếng nhựa của các em nhỏ giá 2 ngàn. Các em này được một số mạnh thường quân dạy tiếng Anh nên có thể giao tiếp với khách nước ngoài thuận tiện.

Đồi cát này cũng chính là nơi nhiều bức ảnh đoạt giả thưởng lớn ra đời, còn gì tuyệt vời hơn với phông nền một sa mạc cát hoang sơ không vết chân.À, bạn đừng nghĩ là nơi đây khô cằn như sa mạc nhé, phía dưới có nhiều nước đấy; nước này cung cấp cho dòng suối Hồng bên kia đường. Nếu không tin: bạn cứ dùng tay cào thử - qua lớp cát mịn và khô trên mặt thì phía dưới là lớp cát ẩm, ẩm nước ngọt chứ không phải nước mặn đâu vì nước không gây rít tay. Có lẽ độ ầm này có được do cát tích tụ từ không khí mát lạnh trong đêm.Thời gian thích hợp nhất để thăm đồi cát là giấc sáng sớm hay chiều tà, cảnh bình minh hay hoàng hôn trên ấy đẹp vô cùng.

Ghềnh đá Mũi Né - Nơi nhiều mũi đá chồm ra biển đối chọi với sóng biển ì ầm ngày đêm, cảnh vật đẹp và hùng vĩ. Xen kẽ giữa bãi đá dài hơn cây số là một bãi cát nhỏ nhưng bạn không nên tắm vì sóng lớn, có đá ngầm. Phía trên đỉnh là miếu Bà Vàng của dân địa phương, ngút tầm mắt cuối bãi là Lăng ông Thạch Long thoáng mát, cảnh vật nên thơ. Ghềnh đá Mũi Né cũng là nơi câu cá Nhồng, cá Đuối vào ban đêm.

Để ra nơi này, bạn có thể men theo đường bộ qua những lối mòn nhưng sẽ qua khu nghĩa trang đó nghen. Dễ nhất là bạn đi theo bãi biển tại Gành rồi theo lối mòn đi lên, bạn nhớ tránh mang giày dép trơn vì đá sắc cạnh và cứng lắm đấy. Lối mòn qua một ít mộ nhưng tại đây đã được địa phương bốc đi hết rồi - mà việc gì phải ngại nhỉ, sống chết gì cũng là con người mà thôi.



Đồi cát Mũi Né
Bàu Trắng - Bàu Sen là hai hồ nước ngọt thiên nhiên cách Hòn Rơm khoảng 18Km, cách TP Phan Thiết 65Km. Hồ nằm giữa mấy đồi cát trắng mênh mông mịn màng, quanh năm soi mình dưới ánh nắng. Để đến nơi này, bạn phải có xe gắn máy hay đi xe ôm.

Bàu Trắng hay còn gọi là Bàu Ông giáp phía tây bắc là động cát, phía tây nam là chân rừng, lòng hồ có nơi sâu nhất tới 19m, cạn dần mé bờ. Vào mùa hè hoa sen ven hồ nở rộ trên một vùng rộng lớn tô điểm thêm cho đồi cát trắng những sắc màu rực rỡ.

Đón bình minh cùng đồi cát đang là một loại hình du lịch rất độc đáo ở đây. Khoảng 4 giờ sáng, trên đồi Trinh Nữ, ban mai ánh nên đồi cát trắng những tia nắng vàng rực rỡ tạo ra một vẻ đẹp không gian huyền ảo. Đến Bàu Trắng không chỉ chiêm ngưỡng những tia nắng ban mai, cảm thụ không gian tĩnh lặng buổi sớm, mà còn cùng con thuyền nhỏ dạo chơi trên mặt hồ, hái sen, câu cá và cảm nhận nét thơ mộng của hồ nước mênh mông giữa vùng cát trắng.

Bàu Sen - Còn gọi là Bàu Bà rộng mênh mông như biển hồ, mặt nước xanh thẳm trải dài 3km, nơi rộng nhất 500m, độ sâu trung bình 5m, diện tích khoảng 70ha, được bao bọc bởi những động cát. Ðộng cát ở đây đẹp và thuần khiết với một màu trắng tinh anh, mịn màng. Hệ sinh vật ở Bàu Sen khá phong phú, có nhiều loại cá nước ngọt. Trong hồ hiện nay còn có loại cá trắm cỏ nặng đến 30kg. Hoa Sen ở đây mọc tự nhiên rất nhiều. Phía bờ Bắc hồ có khu rừng dương mát rượi.

Nguồn nưóc mát quanh năm của hai hồ đã làm dịu đi cái không khí nóng bỏng vùng đồi cát mênh mông, không chỉ là nơi cung cấp nguồn nước ngọt quý giá mà còn là thắng cảnh đẹp của Phan Thiết.

Tháp Chàm - Pôshanư là một nhóm di tích đền tháp Chăm quý giá còn sót lại của Vương Quốc Chăm Pa xưa, nằm trên đồi Bà Nài, thuộc phường Phú Hải, cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết 7 km về phía Đông Bắc.

Nhóm tháp này có phong cách kiến trúc Hòa Lai - một trong những phong cách nghệ thuật cổ của Vương quốc Chămpa. Tuy chỉ có kích thước vừa và nhỏ, nhưng nó chắt lọc được những tinh hoa kỹ thuật kiến trúc và nghệ thuật trang trí của người Chăm tạo nên vẻ uy nghiêm và kỳ bí. Nhóm đền tháp Pôshanư là một trong những cụm tháp Chàm còn tương đối nguyên vẹn. Lầu Ông Hoàng, một di tích tham quan khá nổi tiếng cũng nằm tại đây.

Để tới đây từ hòn Rơm, Mũi Né, Hàm Tiến - bạn đón xe buýt suối Cát với giá vé từ 4 đến 7 ngàn (tùy điểm lên xe). Nhớ nói bác tài cho xuống tháp Chàm rồi bạn đi bộ vào, chỉ vài ba trăm mét thôi.

*Quái vật miệt biển:*

Con bù mắt (hay mù mắt) thì miệt biển nào cũng có nhưng tháng 6, 7 dương lịch có nhiều. Muỗi tại Mũi Né cũng nhiều nhưng vết cắn so với mù mắt chả bỏ bèn gì. Con vật nhỏ xíu bằng đầu kim này có màu đen, đuôi trắng bay quanh mé biển. Nó âm thầm chích, bạn chỉ thấy nhói một cái rồi thôi nhưng vài giờ sau: những vết cắn sưng phù, bầm tím, bọng nước và ngứa rân trời! Hậu quả này sẽ kéo dài với bạn đến cả tuần đấy, một số trường hợp nó còn để lại sẹo nhớ đời. Mà đâu phải một con: có bạn bị mấy mấy chục vết điếng cả người, chân tay lốm đốm thấy ghê!

Tránh Mù Mắt thì không có phương cách gì ngoài cách hoạt động tay chân liên tục khi ở bãi biển. Lá Nha Đam nếu có: bạn vò lấy nước xức vào vết chích sẽ giảm ngứa.

Muỗi có thể tránh dễ dàng bằng chai thoa Soffell, nhang muỗi thì không si nhê với bọn này. Tuy nhiên muỗi ở Mũi Né chích ngứa trong một hai giờ thôi, không làm độc.

Sứa có nhiều trong tháng 5 ~ 6 âm lịch do đúng hướng gió biển dạt vào, các tháng khác hiếm gặp. Sứa Mũi Né to bằng cái dĩa lớn, trắng đục, ít tua. Trị vết sứa cắn bằng giấm ăn hay vò lá cây muống biển (cây này hay mọc dại trên bờ biển, lá dày, tròn, có hoa màu xanh tím) chà nhẹ nên vết cắn.Tháng 8 âm lịch thì có "Bóng nước" nhưng loài vật này (tròn như viên chocolat m&m, trong suốt, vỏ bọc vàng đậm) không gây hại gì ngoại trừ cho ta cảm giác như nước bẩn.

Bạn sẽ ít gặp các loại quái vật trên nếu tắm ở Hòn Rơm. Khu này đông người, ít gì cũng chia sẻ hết hà. Gành Mũi Né thì nhiều lắm chắc do người dân phơi cá, rừng Dương nhiều trong khi người lại vắng nên chắc chắn bạn sẽ được chúng ưu tiên chiếu cố vào mùa rộ.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Bài viết này đúng là cẩm nang quý  :cuoi1:

----------


## nguyennamquoc020488

*Chỉ* *2,000,000** cho  6 người lớn 2 trẻ em tại thiên đường nghĩ dưỡng 5 Sao Sealinks Mủi Né*
*1 Voucher Sealinks bao gồm:*
*Một biệt thự rộng 400m2, 1 lầu, 3 phòng ngủ.*
*Một vé bao gồm 6 người lớn và 2 trẻ em*
*Thời gian 2 ngày 1 đêm*
*Thời hạn: 10/2012 đến 10/2013*
*Liên hệ: Nguyễn Nam Quốc 0984572590*
Quần thể du lịch sinh thái này bao gồm 4 khu biệt thự với tổng diện tích trên; 130 ha, 3 mặt giáp biển, có độ cao trung bình 60 m so với mặt nước biển. Tên gọi của từng khu căn hộ cao cấp này lần lượt là Sea View (Cảnh biển), Royal Garden (Vườn thượng uyển), Paradies (Thiên đường) và Panoramic (Toàn cảnh). Mỗi biệt thự có diện tích khoảng 400 m2, kết cấu 1 trệt, 1 lầu, 3 phòng ngủ, nhiều khoảng không gian xanh.
Sân Golf SeaLink Phan Thiết là một khu nghỉ mát sang trọng với khách sạn 5 sao với sân golf 18 lỗ đạt chuẩn quốc tế, 245 căn biệt thự hiện đại với 3 hướng nhìn ra biển Đông. Nên cần có một giải pháp thông minh để đáp ứng điều kiện chống ăn mòn cao của nước biển, nhà đầu tư đã quyết định chọn sản phẩm Hệ Giàn Thép Mạ Trong Lượng Nhẹ LYSAGHT SMARTRUSS® như một giải pháp hoàn hảo cho mái nhà những căn biệt thự thượng lưu này.
SEALINK do kiến trúc sư người Mỹ, Ronald Fream, trực thuộc công ty Golfplan, tổ chức golf chuyên nghiệp tại Mỹ, có bề dày trên 30 năm, chịu trách nhiệm thiết kế.

 Ngoài sân golf 18 lỗ và hơn 200 biệt thự cao cấp, những dịch vụ đi kèm tổng thể này bao gồm nhà hội quán và sân tập, nhà hàng Á Âu, 2 hồ bơi rộng 0,5 ha, khách sạn 5 sao, trung tâm mua sắm, trung tâm y tế nội khu, 4 sân tennis. Một trong những thuận lợi của Sea Links là nằm trong quần thể danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Nam Trung Bộ như như lầu Ông Hoàng, Tháp chàm Poshanư, bãi đá Ông Địa, Hòn Rơm...

----------

